# classical music that has an angelic nature/glow ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ever heard a symphony and your were like wow i was bless by god i was touch by god it move me deeply.

This post not just about religious music but *music you consider from the highest of the heaven
something that remind you of a creation so beautifull its got to have compose by angels*.

I know it sound clicher a bit but neverless it's interresting to know what have been done
i was lisening to kyrie by Orlando de lassus sacred mass music from the oxford camerata
than, this man most have been divinely inspired.Just like John Tavener '' the protecting veil'' for contemporarie refference to this topic.

So what about it what is your top 10 angelical out of this world classical music, can you name fews obscur composer i may like .

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2015)

Listen to Georg Friedrich Haas' hommage to Mendelssohn.


----------



## Marsilius (Jun 13, 2015)

The way in which you pose your question appears to rule out those of us who don't even believe in God, let alone angels, from participating.

Nevertheless, I'd nominate the closing pages of two works: Scriabin's symphony no.1 and Mahler's symphony no.2. In contrast to your own choices, these are both grand, loud and celebratory rather than contemplative.


----------



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

Mozart Mass c minor, Bruckner 8, Te Deum. Beethoven Missa solemnis. Mozart Ave Verum Corpus.

Bill


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This one always hits the spot!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Joseph Haydn, The Creation

George Frideric Handel, Messiah


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Faure - Requiem - In Paradisum
Faure - Pavane
Faure - Piece for Oboe and Harp


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Thomas Tallis: 40-voice motet, "Spem in alium" (Spam in Aluminum). 

Sorry. :angel:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Sperm in garlic??


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

The first handful to come to mind:

Bach - Mass in b minor, and the Goldberg Variations
Mozart - Flute and Harp Concerto, mov. 2
Rachmaninov - All Night Vigil


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Woodduck said:


> Thomas Tallis: 40-voice motet, "Spem in alium" (Spam in Aluminum).
> 
> Sorry. :angel:


I favor "Spam in Alum", mostly because that was my understanding of my first 'contact' with the work (a spoken reference).


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Rachmaninoff, Liturgy of St John Chrysostom. 





This particular version is so :angel::angel::angel:, with such wonderful voices, that we'd love to get the cd - but we can't find it.
Can anybody help?


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Suor Angelica: Puccini


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Rautavaara's Angel of Light, of course, especially the 3rd movement:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

It may have a dark and deep sound to it but it's actually heavenly beautiful. That bass cannot get any better (or lower, for that matter). Some time ago I let someone listen to this and he thought it was slowed down.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Sometimes, when you are writing music for a drama, you are contemplating a situation in which an Angel, or several Angels, are actually playing music, so the "angelic" nature is right there from the beginning, to start with.

It's not easy to write music that is supposed to come from an Angel, indeed. When Messiaen was working in his opera about St Francis, in some passages he was facing this same predicament. In "L'Ange voyager" and "L'Ange musicien" we can hear the result:






There are several techniques involved. Arguably the more remarkable is the use of three Ondes Martenot.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Anton Rubinstein's* "The Demon." The Apotheosis (scene VII) where Tamara's soul ascends to heaven accompanied by the angels is truly wonderful.
*Hector Berlioz's* "La Damnation de Faust" (Dans le ciel).
*Franz Liszt's* Dante Symphony (Magnificat).


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

What I feel is "angelic" music is probably subjective. I think Steve Rouse's _Into the Light_, particularly the second movement, at least attempts to express the angelic.

Then there is, of course, _Death and Transfiguration _by Richard Strauss.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

DeepR said:


> It may have a dark and deep sound to it but it's actually heavenly beautiful. That bass cannot get any better (or lower, for that matter). Some time ago I let someone listen to this and he thought it was slowed down.


I love this! But I cannot find a cd. Do you have a link to one please?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

^ I only know it from youtube myself but I believe here is the disc you're looking for. It's the final piece "We Praise Thee".

http://www.discogs.com/Dmitri-Hvoro...r-Choir-Nikolai-Korniev-Credo/release/6587301


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2015)

Mass in b minor by J.S. Bach


----------

